# !!!Beach June Grass!!!



## Yellowrivermudder

If you are planning on going to the beach to surf fish take heed! I went from Pensacola beach to Navarre beach today (July 27th, 2013, Saturday morning) and the water is loaded with the now brown June grass. I cast four lines total for pompano and caught 30 lbs of the brown slimy crap. I took the advise of someone off of here who didn't test the water...they said it LOOKED CLEAR...I know I shouldn't fault someone...I'll just have to check on my own from now on for a real condition report. No one likes to waste their time. Now I'm re-gearing to take an alternative approach to catch some fish. Good luck out there! Tight Lines!!! YRM


----------



## Dang Dang

The little bar is for the bottom of the rod


----------



## Dang Dang

Crap. My bad. Wrong post. Big fingers on an iPhone.


----------



## RSD

East of Portifino wasn't bad it is just the cats are eating everything


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Ditto RSD. Was just eat of Portafino this afternoon. Landed 6-7 cats...mimimal grass. All morning was at Pickens a few miles past guard shack. No grass but nothing but ladyfish...take your pick.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I spent quite a bit of time near portofino towers, and that's where I reeled in 30 lbs of slime....this is a legitimate warning to surf fishermen...you will catch more slime than anything else with triple bottom dropper rigs baited and set. If you fish the correct parts of the sand bars after pomps will find the grass. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## AndyS

Any updates on the grass situation for Navarre Beach?


----------



## surfcast79

http://junegrassreport.com, This site has updates on june grass. Apparently, it's still bad


----------



## reelndrag

I was out their Monday night and it wasn't bad until the tide started coming in hard.. I was e.o.p


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I'll be out there this weekend. I'll update the post with my findings so we all can get back to some competitive Pompano fishing without having to drive to PCB. If anyone gets out there and can get eyes on the surf line, please update the post. There are many who would benefit. Tight Lines!!! YRM


----------



## RSD

Went swimming with a bunch of family and saw grass past the first sandbar. I saw several small Pomp's between sandbar and shore.


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Was at the 2nd parking lot area in Pickens 8/3 and there was no grass. Kayaked almost to the 2nd bar and it was clean. Only a few ladyfish and a baby flounder but I got to yak with a bunch of dolphins for a while.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Went out to Pensacola Beach Sunday morning, and the June grass started coming in at about 10am. Before it started setting in with the current, I caught a hard tail and a lady fish...after the grass moved in, I caught a dozen hard heads, and even more slime. 

Went out last night (Monday, August 4th) to Opal beach and I found the surf just LOADED with the now brown June Grass. I had a couple of lady fish swim my lines into knots with the June Grass assisting them in the toiling. I spent over an hour untangling/cutting/tying line and pulling off June Grass. 

Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Which part of Pensacola Beach YRM?


----------



## roadx

Half way between destin and ft Walton the dead June grass is terrible 
! And getting worst. Two lady fish on a gold spoon for abot an hours fishing
At least I got out to try.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I was around the Portofino Towers, towards the ends of the houses, on 14th, I think. I checked on other sections of beach on my way back down Gulf Blvd toward Navarre, and Opal beach was terrible. If you have a jig, I'd work that through the muck and mire, before I'd send out a set line...catching a fish on a set line can lead to a lot of trouble. Though, I know, sometimes you just need to get your lines wet. I understand. Just be cognizant of the grass, and think of PFF. We'd all like the updates! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Has anyone been down to the beaches lately to check on the June Grass situation? Please let us know! Planning a Yak trip in the Gulf Saturday. Thanks! YRM


----------



## flex

there is no june grass at johnsons beach .. but then again there are no fish there either.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Does anyone have updates for the June Grass thread? You're help would be appreciated! This is just another way for folks to check for a live update to the conditions at the beach...Thank you! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## fisherkins

won't be headed down to the beach till a little later this afternoon, but from what i see here, http://www.pensacolasurf.com/ lookin kinda nasty


----------



## RSD

It was bad this morning. It was large balls of grass not a bunch of slime.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Any updates? Your help would be appreciated! Looking for an eyes-on report for the surf. Websites become out dated quickly. Thank you! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Flounderpounder

There was a fair bit at Opal Beach yesterday afternoon, but it was fishable (weed wise). Crazy ripping current east to west....a 6oz sinker wasn"t anywhere near enough!!!!! Every time I'd cast out, my tackle would be on shore to the west in a minute or so! I gave up pretty quickly. Guess I need more lead!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Thanks for the update Flounderpounder. And thank you for the current conditions. Things did look a bit rough in the wave break, as I was driving Gulf Blvd towards Pcola. Try, try again! Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## Reel Estate

The grass was pretty bad yesterday a couple of miles east of Portofino.


----------



## fishingdave

tried surf fishing this morning about 1/2 mile west of portofino... but to much grass... ended up calling it quits as all i reeled in was clumps.


----------



## Dennymac

In San Destin and all I caught was clumps. Very frustrating.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Thank you for the update Dennymac! The June Grass is certainly frustrating! Any other sections of beach still coated? Any free of it? Any other local updates folks? Tight lines, minus June Grass!!! YRM


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I'm sure with the storms, and the southern and western winds the beaches are coated in June Grass, and the Surf is filling back up. Anyone out there today? What's it looking like?


----------



## Destinartist

Henderson Beach...Destin is un-fishable do to June grass today


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Thank you for the updates in the past, but with the weekend here we could all use some quick eye-witness updates for the June Grass on the beaches. With the continuing rain, we'll be seeing it for a while yet. Any reports? Thank you all! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## hookemup

Wasn't bad at all west of the Pensacola pier last night. I'd like to know how Navarre is looking. The last trip I made there was about a month ago and it was loaded.


----------



## HappyHourHero

I went to JB yesterday evening and there was a few clumps of green sitting on the bottom, rolling along the sand. It did not interfere with fishing at all.


----------



## Pomponius Maximus

*beach Grass*

Still fighting the grass here in Navarre,....catching small sharks and whiting between cleanings.....


----------



## hookemup

Thanks Maximus.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Thanks for the update for Navarre beach! Does anyone have info on Pcola or PCB?


----------



## Salt4Lifer

*note: I believe they closed Pickens at 7pm tonight from rain and storm surge.


----------



## hookemup

I was workin in Panama yesterday. After work I tried a little surf action. Line was out 2 min and covered.


----------



## hookemup

Same in Destin also.


----------



## muleypsycho

Yeah....staying for a couple of weeks just west of the Big Hotel Towers at Portofino Dr. Yesterday it seemed fishable but this morning that grass was really bad.....lost my patience qiuck and stopped fishing.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I'm sorry to hear about your fishing vacation woes muleypsycho. Thank you for the reports for the beach June Grass though. If I were you, I'd either rent a yak to get out past the weed lines, or head into the sounds or bays to fish. Right now, no matter where you're fishing, being stuck on land, is going to inhibit your fishing. Rent a yak, or boat, heck even a SUP and fish the cleaner water beyond the grasses...the grasses are everywhere, but the most difficult stuff is the Slimy June Grass in the Gulf. It's not going to be gone while you're here.

Does any one else have weed/June Grass reports for the forum? Your information would benefit the community as a whole...there's surf fishermen beating their heads against walls right now. 

Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Pomponius Maximus

Yes unfortunately the June beach grass has become the `SummerTime Possibly Fall Beach Grass ' .......this forum seems to be only place for info.....

I guess the local chamber of commerce isn`t going to say much,.....have heard several tourists say " we never knew about the grass here ".....

I didn't know either until this summer,....been here during winter several times and beach was pristine......caught a lot of fish @ Henderson and caught more than people will believe @ St.George Island.......

Anyone know the history of grass problems here .....?.....

I love to fish in the surf,........................lost on the soundside......


----------



## devinsdad

I have been fishing the surf here for years and have NEVER seen the June grass this bad, this late in the season. Perhaps all of the fresh water from rain has something to do with it staying around so long? It is a form of algae which I believe would thrive more in water that has higher than normal levels of fresh water.

Not certain but that is the only thing I can think of that is different this year.


----------



## lowprofile

did the storms and surge push it out this weekend? i haven't been by the beach to check, ill be there tomorrow to try to spear some rays but curious what to expect.

strong west wind and the gnarly surf this weekend tell me its been pushed out.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

BTT...for the coming weekend. We're supposed to have spectacular weather in the Gulf, so hopefully the June Grass does subside, and let those who desire to surf fish...do so. Any updates? Thank you ya'll. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## HappyHourHero

It was pretty much gone yesterday at Johnson's. Water was murky though. There was tons of bait in really close.


----------



## hookemup

Anyone been to Pickens? I'll be going there this weekend.


----------



## Destinartist

Destin-Henderson Beach..is nasty, dead brown weeds and slime out to second sandbar


----------



## hookemup

We need some good north winds to start blowing it offshore. Till then we'll have to deal with it.


----------



## bigassredfish

At EOP now and the grass is terrible.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



hookemup said:


> We need some good north winds to start blowing it offshore. Till then we'll have to deal with it.


Hey Hookemup did you get my pm?


----------



## Dragnfly

*June grass*

Is it still bad?


----------



## hookemup

Sargassum is thick at Pickens along with June grass and bay grass. Put a halt to our plans. Stuck in the bay tonight.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Hey there PFF Anglers! I had a rod out yesterday afternoon off of Navarre Beach East of the pier, and I caught minimal grasses and algae there. I caught nothing worthwhile, only several hardheads and a baby flounder. I had no fleas though, and had to use some not so fresh dead shrimp from my yakking trip. I am sure that if had fished at a different time of day like early am or around dusk, I would've had better luck. It looks like certain sections on the beaches might be losing the grasses. Next weekend, I'm definitely going to be among the surf fishermen out there trying for that elusive little pompano. It's looking like there might be SOME positive changes in our near future. If you have any weekend reports please share. Thanks! Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## jackpell

I went out today ..8/29... and some slime and grass was in the water at Topsail beach. But it was fish-able. I caught 2 ladyfish and 2 small jacks. Had one big hit not sure what it was. I also had a seagull drop down and snag my zara spook. By the way he was a great fight. He was released unharmed.


----------



## Max_Power

It's still pretty bad here in Ft. Walton. Tried to fish yesterday but the grass was just too bad.


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Fished just passed Portofino towers (9-1) and there was no grass at all, water was super clear too!


----------



## hookemup

Nice.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I was at park east Saturday just past portofino and I could barley see the bottom the algae was so bad. We're you there Sunday?


----------



## Salt4Lifer

I was at the second parking lot past the towers on Sunday. Out on the yak, I could see bottom in 12+ feet of water. Can it clear up that fast in 1 day? 
Let me see if I can find a pic from yesterday...


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I hope it did, I was snorkeling trying to spear rays and could barley see the bottom.


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Only decent pic of the water (and my gf) I've got from yesterday...

(Yea, she was trying to hit me with her noodle) :whistling:


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Hey there PFF! I have a report for you surf fishermen! I went out last night for a couple of hours in the Navarre Beach area and caught zero June Grass!!! I caught fish! Including a 12" Pomp. The little lady next to me caught a whiting, a BIG black drum, and a smaller sized pomp. Get your rods, and get your bait, it's Pompano time! Good luck fellas! Tight LInes!!! YRM


----------



## mcahill4713

Is the June grass bad around the Okaloosa area? ill be staying off of Abalone Ct right down from the pier.. how bad is the grass if there's any. I was told earlier the jellies are not to bad..


----------



## HappyHourHero

It was bad at Johnson's beach this morning. Pretty much impossible to fish off the bottom. Threw a spoon for a while and caught hard tails and lady fish. Green and brown clumps are covering the bottom. Biting flies were unbearable too. Pure deet did not even phase them.


----------



## mcahill4713

where's johnsons beach, in comparison to the okaloosa pier..


----------



## HappyHourHero

Way west. Almost to the Alabama border.


----------



## hookemup

The flies are terrible. If there isn't no wind blowing they'll eat you alive.


----------



## surfcast79

Fished Navarre Beach today and it was clear, no grass to be seen at all. I think it's gone out of here for the year. Fish must have gone with it, only one Pomp in the cooler!


----------



## domertex

There were no flies in the Crystal Beach area of Destin, but the grass and slime was terrible.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I'll be fishing the surf this am in Navarre. I'll be sure to report again. 75% chance for green flag conditions in the Gulf. 25% chance for yellow. Surf fishing is game on! Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## andrethegiant

You better the a extra super duper large can of bug spray!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I'm sad to say that I have to bring this thread back to life...I've been out to a few beaches over the last week, and the slimy green June Grass is back. I've been to Pickens (lines coated in 5 minutes), Pcola Beach (lines coated in 2 minutes), and Opal Beach (June grass is thin, but still attaches to knots, hooks, and bait). You're going to need to do alot of line slime plucking, and even more casting. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## AndyS

Yellowrivermudder said:


> I'm sad to say that I have to bring this thread back to life...I've been out to a few beaches over the last week, and the slimy green June Grass is back. I've been to Pickens (lines coated in 5 minutes), Pcola Beach (lines coated in 2 minutes), and Opal Beach (June grass is thin, but still attaches to knots, hooks, and bait). You're going to need to do alot of line slime plucking, and even more casting. Tight lines!!! YRM



Any current reports on the grass situation for Navarre Beach?

(_Was hoping for an evening of shark fishing with this full moon._)


----------



## Gio

AndyS said:


> Any current reports on the grass situation for Navarre Beach? (Was hoping for an evening of shark fishing with this full moon.)


Hey Andy.... It looked fine today. I saw no grass at all on 7 or 8. I would love to join you, but heading to Italy Saturday morning.


----------



## lowprofile

Fort Walton is finally fishable! ill be there saturday. speared a nice ray today and saw a lot of mullet, small jacks and ladies. lots of big rays in close too.


----------



## AndyS

Gio said:


> Hey Andy.... It looked fine today. I saw no grass at all on 7 or 8. I would love to join you, but heading to Italy Saturday morning.


What a bummer, Mike. You have to go to Italy .... again


----------



## Gio

AndyS said:


> What a bummer, Mike. You have to go to Italy .... again


The problem is that it is all work this time and will screw up two good weekends of surf fishing! Good luck out there this weekend.


----------



## hookemup

I heard the snot grass was thick at Navarre beach again. Anyone been out today. How's the other area beaches? Trying to find a spot to fish this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I was at Pcola pier yesterday and there was thick grass scattered on the sandbar. Had to get grass off my knots when I was at the end of the pier about twice.


----------



## hookemup

It's thick at Navarre. At the end of the pier also. Man this blows. Storms last weekend now this. Time for some bay bull action.


----------



## gaffy

Regarding Navarre Pier today, September 27: I went out at 8 AM, North wind, no grass. Grass appeared with wind swing to the WSW about 11 AM, grass disappeared about 1 PM.

MORE Kings than I have seen all year, caught today up until 11 AM. How many? 15 to 20 or more. Not sure as I was chasing redfish school by the first sandbar off the pier. They were lazy, but one or two slots caught.

Gaffy


----------



## gaffy

Not contradicting Hookemup, I don't think. I left at 2:30 PM. Gaffy


----------



## hookemup

Were you at Navarre? I'm going off what I was told from the pier. That's why I'm trying to find out. I'll go see tomorrow morning. Just asking around.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I'm looking for an update too PFF. Can we get some reports? Thank you ya'll!! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## gaffy

My report was eye witness -- even caught some fish! Best King day in months, some big Spanish, enough bait fish to throw at them, a bunch of lazy reds -- although I didn't get there early enough. Yes, the grass came in a couple hours and let us alone. Water very clear except for those couple hours. Moonfish looked like giant mirrors. Schools of this and that, like needle fish and minnows. 

I'm going back tomorrow morning -- you might want to get there about 7 or so -- Navarre has its Sand Castle Festival in the lot.

Best, Gaffy


----------



## hookemup

Sounds good gaffy. I'll be in the yak in the morning after some kings. Glad to hear that they're back. I'm more worried about the grass between and on the sand bars when I run that 20 lb king on my 14/0.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Thank you for the updates gentlemen. I'll be fishing from the beach somewhere in the am. I'll post a live report in this thread. I'll move to different sections of beach as well. If anyone had any updates for other sections of beach, it'll help out some fellow anglers. It's fishing time my friends. Let's share our findings. Best of luck to all! Tight lines!!!! YRM


----------



## hookemup

It's defiantly at Navarre. Out past the second bar.


----------



## skiff man99

9/29 east of porto, grass was pretty darn thick. Had to clear lines every 10 min or so


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I fished Navarre Area beach early morning saturday...no june grass, no sargassum weed, no fleas, no fish. Mid-Yellow flag conditions in the surf. Went by Pickens later, and the Sargassum Weed, and June Grass were too thick to even try putting a jig out. I went to Orange Beach Sunday, and it was thick with June Grass there as well. Didn't even want to try putting a line out. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## hookemup

It came in Saturday afternoon. Was spotty near #7 Sunday and all over at #12. I didn't try any surf fishing. Did get 1 king Saturday and 1 Sunday in the yak.


----------

